# Bendix 2 Speed Yellowband Problems



## Moseph (Dec 7, 2016)

I have a 1969 Schwinn Typhoon and about three years ago I had a Bendix 2 speed yellow band hub put it. I bought the hub off of eBay so I don't know the history of it, but everything always worked fine and seemed ok. The last couple of times I had to replace the rear tire I noticed that I would have to play with the adjustment of the wheel a little when I put it back on the bike, I guess the cones would loosen up a little. I know enough about bikes to get by but I don't really know anything about these old kickbacks so I was always scared to clean it up and re grease it. I ride this bike a ton, I've put about 3500 miles on it since July of 2013 so I've probably put at least 3000 miles on the 2 speed hub. Last week I decided to open it up but not completely disassemble it to get some more grease in there. I put it back on the bike and it felt like it had a lot more drag to it and just didn't seem right. I found some schematics online on how to disassemble to re grease them so I printed it out and brought it up to my local bike shop. The guy had never dealt with one of these hubs but said he'd give it a shot anyways. He said the old grease was all gummed up but got it cleaned out, re greased, and put back together. There is a little play in the wheel and everything works but now it slips sometimes after I shift it in to low gear. Based on what I've read it sounds like the bearing surfaces of the low and high speed drivers could be worn. Does anyone know where to find parts for these hubs or should I just look for one to replace it? Thanks!


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 7, 2016)

Trouble-shooting and rebuild here in Volume 1:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1-2.96855/

If you can figure out what parts you need I might be able to help.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 8, 2016)

The Yellow Band hubs DO loosen up after a lot of use.The biggest problem with them is the shell.Its a bit weak when it come to braking.Everything heats up pretty fast,causing the loosening effect and cooking the grease. My last one was on a Twinn,the brakes basically gave out and screeched very loud going  down a hill with my bride.Good thing it had a front caliper brake.I would suggest using auto wheel bearing grease instead of any bike grease like Park Brand or Phils.Follow overhaul instructions carefully,dont go crazy with the grease,use oil where its called out and be mindful about braking.


----------



## mike j (Dec 8, 2016)

PC, you posted this great link a couple of weeks ago, the section on index spring repair was the most informative on the subject that I've seen.   
http://www.trfindley.com/pgbndxhbs.html


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 8, 2016)

mike j said:


> PC, you posted this great link a couple of weeks ago, the section on index spring repair was the most informative on the subject that I've seen.
> http://www.trfindley.com/pgbndxhbs.html



Thanks,That link was posted years ago by a couple of Lightweight fans on the old Schwinn Forums. I've sent them and Tom Findley a couple of  emails thanking them for the info and requesting one of those Bendix patches. They never responded but thats ok. The site is still active and I enjoy viewing it once in a while


----------



## StoneWoods (Dec 8, 2016)

I had the same issue with mine.


----------



## 39zep (Dec 8, 2016)

I have this NOS rebuild if your interested. Pretty sure it's yellow band but Cabers with more local knowledge can confirm. PM if interested. 
Best of luck with your wheel. 
Happy Holidays. 
G


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 8, 2016)

NOS,Rebuild? Not sure what you have. Youre
missing some key pieces for that one


----------



## 39zep (Dec 8, 2016)

Whoops. Sorry for the miss info. If you could tell me what I have would be greatly appreciated. I am selling parts for a close family friend. Came in a box with the other two hubs and that's the info I was given.


----------



## fattyre (Dec 8, 2016)

One important thing I've learned with these hubs is to use the proper tool to tighten the lock nut.  Without that tool (or in improvised one) the hub will constantly come loose.  They go over that on page 234, 235 & 247.  I'd make sure you have that right.

-Index springs can also wear out on these hubs.  The hub could slip out of gear due to that.  

-As others have mentioned, don't over grease.  It will really bog the hub down while shifting or just riding around.

-With those kind of miles on the hub, new bearings are probably a good idea too.  Remove the old ones from the bearing retailers (good way to really clean the retainers too) and replace.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 8, 2016)

39zep said:


> View attachment 393708 Whoops. Sorry for the miss info. If you could tell me what I have would be greatly appreciated. I am selling parts for a close family friend. Came in a box with the other two hubs and that's the info I was given.




I'd be interested in the whole bunch.Send a price to me via PM or email.Thanks


----------



## Gus (Jun 5, 2022)

I took My yellow band Hub apart to overhaul and I am having a hard time figuring out how to assembly the brake pads.
I have found several videos on 2 speed Red Band hub disassembly but not of a yellow band. if anyone has the answer please contact me or post the video.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gus (Jun 5, 2022)

I just found the assembly manual, It's all good now.


----------



## Gus (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Gus (Jun 7, 2022)

All done.


----------



## drglinski (Jun 8, 2022)

The yellows are significantly easier to work on than the reds. The brake shoes just slip in when rebuilding and assembling vs having to align them like on a red.  Sometimes you need to bend the tabs on the indexing spring to get them to shift properly. 

I had a yellow that would freewheel at random; turned out the low speed drive screw had a bit of gear missing and it would slip in the clutch.  A new one solved that.

If you don't have the correct lock nut tool I've seen people have success modifying a socket that is the correct diameter with an angle grinder.


----------



## Gus (Jun 9, 2022)

drglinski said:


> The yellows are significantly easier to work on than the reds. The brake shoes just slip in when rebuilding and assembling vs having to align them like on a red.  Sometimes you need to bend the tabs on the indexing spring to get them to shift properly.
> 
> I had a yellow that would freewheel at random; turned out the low speed drive screw had a bit of gear missing and it would slip in the clutch.  A new one solved that.
> 
> If you don't have the correct lock nut tool I've seen people have success modifying a socket that is the correct diameter with an angle grinder.



All True, you flip the sleeve upside down, drop the gear body and drop the brake shoes around the gear. I have read many comments not to go crazy on the grease, however, in the Bendix instruction sheet, it says that you must coat the inside parts deliberately, so i bought some automotive high temperature grease which will keep that grease in good shape and not cook with the tremendous heat produced by the shoes friction against the inside wall of the hub.
I did not bend anything, the gear seems to operating normal, to be tested when i put the bike together.

Cheers,
Gus


----------



## Gus (Jun 9, 2022)

On the rim.


----------



## drglinski (Jun 10, 2022)

9 times outta 10 these hubs quit working because they need to be degreased, cleaned and repacked with new grease.   Rarely do they have damaged parts.  Not always the case, but occasionally.


----------

